# Xin tư vấn về cách cai nghiện thuốc lá thành công?



## Hồng Lâu Mộng (15 Tháng mười một 2018)

Người yêu em nó nghiện thuốc lá thấy gớm các chị ạ, đi chơi lúc nào cũng phì phèo điếu thuốc. Em kêu cai thuốc đi cho béo vì người gầy nhẳng ko à, mùa đông thì hắn kêu lạnh thế này cho anh hút hết mùa đông, đến mùa hè thì lại cai phải từ từ cho anh hút bớt đi, ôi luẩn quẩn cũng mấy năm rồi vẫn chứng nào tật nấy. Ra Tết là cưới rồi, em quyết tâm tìm cách cai nghiện thuốc lá cho hắn, chứ cứ thế này thì con cái j, em thấy trên fb có nhiều người chia sẻ dùng nước cai nghiện thuốc là thanh nghị hiệu quả lắm, ko biết thực hư thế nào, diễn đàn mình có ai dùng loại này chưa ạ? cho em xin ý kiến với ạ.


----------



## Sylvan Learning (15 Tháng mười một 2018)

cho nó nghỉ luôn đi mợ ơi
bảo nó: 1 là chọn thuốc lá. 2 là chọn em
anh chọn đi


----------



## tranghoa (15 Tháng mười một 2018)

Hồng Lâu Mộng đã viết:


> Người yêu em nó nghiện thuốc lá thấy gớm các chị ạ, đi chơi lúc nào cũng phì phèo điếu thuốc. Em kêu cai thuốc đi cho béo vì người gầy nhẳng ko à, mùa đông thì hắn kêu lạnh thế này cho anh hút hết mùa đông, đến mùa hè thì lại cai phải từ từ cho anh hút bớt đi, ôi luẩn quẩn cũng mấy năm rồi vẫn chứng nào tật nấy. Ra Tết là cưới rồi, em quyết tâm tìm cách cai nghiện thuốc lá cho hắn, chứ cứ thế này thì con cái j, em thấy trên fb có nhiều người chia sẻ dùng nước cai nghiện thuốc là thanh nghị hiệu quả lắm, ko biết thực hư thế nào, diễn đàn mình có ai dùng loại này chưa ạ? cho em xin ý kiến với ạ.


Hít cho lắm vào đến lúc không có con được thì biết tay nhau, lúc ấy lại hối không kịp


----------



## Taka_Vietnam (15 Tháng mười một 2018)

Hồng Lâu Mộng đã viết:


> Người yêu em nó nghiện thuốc lá thấy gớm các chị ạ, đi chơi lúc nào cũng phì phèo điếu thuốc. Em kêu cai thuốc đi cho béo vì người gầy nhẳng ko à, mùa đông thì hắn kêu lạnh thế này cho anh hút hết mùa đông, đến mùa hè thì lại cai phải từ từ cho anh hút bớt đi, ôi luẩn quẩn cũng mấy năm rồi vẫn chứng nào tật nấy. Ra Tết là cưới rồi, em quyết tâm tìm cách cai nghiện thuốc lá cho hắn, chứ cứ thế này thì con cái j, em thấy trên fb có nhiều người chia sẻ dùng nước cai nghiện thuốc là thanh nghị hiệu quả lắm, ko biết thực hư thế nào, diễn đàn mình có ai dùng loại này chưa ạ? cho em xin ý kiến với ạ.


Được đấy mẹ nó ơi, nước súc miệng cai thuốc lá Thanh nghị tốt mà, thành phần toàn thảo dược thiên nhiên như Tơm Trơng, Bồ công anh, Kim ngân hoa, Cúc hoa, Cam thảo, Đại hồi, Quế nhục... thảo dược an toàn với sức khỏe người tiêu dùng và đặc biệt đã được kiểm nghiệm bởi Trung tâm kĩ thuật Tiêu chuẩn đo lường chất lượng 1 thuộc Tổng cục tiêu chuẩn Đo lường chất lượng. Thuốc hoàn toàn an toàn và không tác dụng phụ. Bố mình uống hết 2 chai giờ ngon lành cành đào rồi, ông bảo ngửi mùi thuốc lá kinh quá, ko hiểu sao ngày xưa mình mê được )


----------



## quynhanhlove (15 Tháng mười một 2018)

mình cũng đang muốn xin tư vấn các cai nghiện thuốc lá bác nào thành công rồi cho mình xin thông tin nheng


----------



## Công Nương (15 Tháng mười một 2018)

Taka_Vietnam đã viết:


> Được đấy mẹ nó ơi, nước súc miệng cai thuốc lá Thanh nghị tốt mà, thành phần toàn thảo dược thiên nhiên như Tơm Trơng, Bồ công anh, Kim ngân hoa, Cúc hoa, Cam thảo, Đại hồi, Quế nhục... thảo dược an toàn với sức khỏe người tiêu dùng và đặc biệt đã được kiểm nghiệm bởi Trung tâm kĩ thuật Tiêu chuẩn đo lường chất lượng 1 thuộc Tổng cục tiêu chuẩn Đo lường chất lượng. Thuốc hoàn toàn an toàn và không tác dụng phụ. Bố mình uống hết 2 chai giờ ngon lành cành đào rồi, ông bảo ngửi mùi thuốc lá kinh quá, ko hiểu sao ngày xưa mình mê được )


Bán ở đâu bạn ơi?
ngoài hiệu thuốc có không nhỉ
tớ muốn mua cho chồng tớ xem có hiệu quả không
cai mãi ko đc, chán ghê


----------



## Hồng Lâu Mộng (15 Tháng mười một 2018)

Taka_Vietnam đã viết:


> Được đấy mẹ nó ơi, nước súc miệng cai thuốc lá Thanh nghị tốt mà, thành phần toàn thảo dược thiên nhiên như Tơm Trơng, Bồ công anh, Kim ngân hoa, Cúc hoa, Cam thảo, Đại hồi, Quế nhục... thảo dược an toàn với sức khỏe người tiêu dùng và đặc biệt đã được kiểm nghiệm bởi Trung tâm kĩ thuật Tiêu chuẩn đo lường chất lượng 1 thuộc Tổng cục tiêu chuẩn Đo lường chất lượng. Thuốc hoàn toàn an toàn và không tác dụng phụ. Bố mình uống hết 2 chai giờ ngon lành cành đào rồi, ông bảo ngửi mùi thuốc lá kinh quá, ko hiểu sao ngày xưa mình mê được )


em cũng có đọc rồi đúng cai thuốc lá thanh nghị toàn thảo dược, vị cay nồng. chỉ dùng 2 chai là khỏi hẳn rồi à bác?


----------



## ga36 (15 Tháng mười một 2018)

Bẩu người yêu là: trong mỗi điếu thuốc lá có hơn 7000 chất độc hại gây tổn thương sức khỏe , trong đó có hơn 60 chất gây ung thư - căn bệnh thế kỷ và đặc biệt nó có chứa chất nicotin, là chất gây nghiện không khác gì heroin đâu đấy.
Không những hút thuốc lá ảnh hưởng đến bản thân mà còn có hại đối với người hút phải khói thuốc lá: người vướng phải khói thuốc lá bằng cách hít trực tiếp hay sống trong môi trường thường xuyên có khói thuốc lâu năm sẽ từ từ ngấm vào đường hô hấp, vào da, dần dần vào hệ tuần hoàn khiến cơ thể thường xuyên mắc các bệnh như: rụng tóc, đục thủy tinh thể, da nhăn, viêm phế quản, ung thư, vàng móng, tim mạch, viêm tắc mạch máu ....


----------



## Taka_Vietnam (15 Tháng mười một 2018)

Công Nương đã viết:


> Bán ở đâu bạn ơi?
> ngoài hiệu thuốc có không nhỉ
> tớ muốn mua cho chồng tớ xem có hiệu quả không
> cai mãi ko đc, chán ghê


Mình mua bên công ty họ luôn cho đảm bảo nên ko rõ hiệu thuốc có bán ko
bạn vô web thanhnghi.vn mà xem nhá, hỏi coi họ có đại lý ko
Ngày súc miệng 4.5.6 lần, liên tục trong 5-7 ngày là gần như cắt hẳn con thèm thuốc rồi 
Hiệu quả thật mà an toàn


----------

